# Joe Ogilvie and DWI



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like John Daly's not the only one making headlines with drinking problems. Joe Ogilvie who is 111th on the 2006 money list was stopped for driving while impaired early Wednesday morning.

He still made the Wachovia and wound up shooting even over the tournament. I realize he's not on the top of the list, but it makes you wonder how much higher he might be if he didn't have this problem. Same goes for Daly.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

sorry, no sympathy here - these guys with god-given talent who screw it up with booze just tick me off to no end!!!

argh!


----------

